# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Sacralith

## malmoutt3

Cliquable steam

Super jeu de tir à l'arc.
Iil y a une petite histoire, les graphismes passent bien, c'est bien fini. Le concept c'est qu'on accompagne et protège des "chevaliers" face à des ennemis assez variés. Le gameplay est simple, on tire, on se déplace par téléportation sur certains points, on a des bonus, mais on peut également évoluer grâce à un arbre de compétence. Les niveaux sont un peu inégaux, surtout vers la fin, les headshots deviennent difficile sur les derniers ennemis.
C'est pas le jeu du siècle mais on transpire bien et perso j'ai pris mon pied. Assez ardu sur certains passages même en normal, mais les points de sauvegarde peuvent sauver la mise.
Le petit défaut qui peut bien embêter parfois, c'est la façon dont on prends une flèche dans la main. Le jeu réclame tellement de rapidité qu'on ne peut pas aller la chercher dans le dos, mais il faut quand même être à l'extrémité du champ de vision, sinon aucune flèche n'apparait. Du coup, parfois on se retrouve sans flèche, parfois elle spawn alors qu'on a déjà tendu la corde, le rendu est maladroit par moment. De même avec l'axe de l'arc, il est pensé pour être un peu en biais, personnellement je trouve ça moyen pour la précision, j'ai dû m'habituer, mais chacun son truc. Je ne pense pas que ce soit dû au Knuckles car les mains sont bien positionnées.
Compter entre 1h30 / 2h30 pour finir le jeu en mode normal, le jeu a une bonne rejouabilité je pense, les meilleurs scores affichés en fin de niveau sont assez impressionnants. Certains sont des véritables tueurs !

----------

